# Puppy throwing up when excited



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

hey everyone

My new pup (a 4 month old boston terrier) has started throwing up when she's excited. It started when we got home and she'd be overly excited and throw up after getting out of her crate. We've worked on that a bit and now she's better at that but when she starts running around she throws up, or when she's 'wrestling' with my bf she throws up. We've had 4 vet visits in a month so I'd like to refrain from another visit if possible. Is this normal behavior?

She hasn't changed her food since we've goten her (I'm waiting for this to clear up before I switch her food) and its normally after 2 or 3 hours after she eats that she throws up.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

What are you feeding her? If its a food that is low in digestability it makes stomach acids that become like a shaken up coke bottle...


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

She's eating royal canin mini puppy 3 times a day. We're planning on switching her to wellness puppy.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

If she is throwing up 2-3 hours after she eats, that food is not digesting well with her. And this constant throwing up could damage her throat. I would go ahead and switch her and maybe to a lamb and rice type as well. You could try soaking the food a little bit with warm water as at this age her teeth she has are not permanent ones. 
The other option is bil jac puppy or select. This food turns to instant mush in the gut and that would help. At least until we get to the pup a year old after she is done growing.


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

I was going to try mixing it with water this morning but wasn't sure if that'd help. Or maybe adding wet food (maybe that would digest better?) I'm trying to up her controlled exercise (longer walks) and trying to not let her get excited. I'm worried about switching her right away because she will probably get diarrhea and we're still trying to house train her still, diarrhea doesn't come out of carpets that well :\


One other thing is I have a bad feeling she might be eating her poop which will really screw up her digestive track, I'm not sure why she's doing that or what to do about that (because she does it when we're not home or when she's in her crate)


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

If you soak the food this will speed up the digestion and will probably help. If it doesnt, I would look into switching. I would not add other wet food as that makes gas as well. 
Try soaking breakfast today and see what happens. You need the water pretty warm with a kibble type. ( except bil jac)


----------

